# Do Java Fern Rhizomes Need Light?



## nunim (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Fellow Fishkeepers, 

This is my first post, nice to see that there's a forum specifically for us BC aquaphiles, anyhow.. Onto my question:

Do Java Fern's Rhizomes need light? I'm fairly new to the whole planted tank thing, I've only done SW/Reef tanks in the past. I understand that the Rhizome cannot be buried in the substrate. I've recently glued my fern onto some small pieces of driftwood and he seems happier than ever, lots of new leaves growing  

Do just the leaves need access to light or does the rhizome need to have an unblocked source of light? I've seen many pictures of established java ferns online that are so massive I cannot see how the rhizome would get any light at all. I ask because I have a hallow piece of driftwood I was considering planting a JF inside of, it's not huge but I feel that the rhizome would get very little light being in the middle (it's a low light tank in the first place).

Would I be better off attempting to attach a JF vertically to the outside of the dirftwood instead of planting in the hallow core ? I wasn't sure if it'd grow properly if glued at an odd angle.

Should I be concerned about other plants shading my JF rhizomes, will this diminish my chances for optimum growth?

I look forward to your input!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, Welcome to BCA!

I've never thought to try glueing java fern. I do a lot of cursing as I fight with fishing line...

The rhizomes/hairy roots won't need light. Bet the plant will be quite happy stuffed in the hollow of your wood but a pic of it might help to be sure of that. If the roots get to the subtrate then the growth rate of your plant will increase a lot. The leaves should turn/grow in whatever direction they need for light. Not sure about shading a JF in an already low light tank, someone else better chime in on that. I think that plant is pretty resilient.


----------



## nunim (Jun 8, 2014)

greenfin said:


> Hi, Welcome to BCA!
> 
> I've never thought to try glueing java fern. I do a lot of cursing as I fight with fishing line...
> 
> The rhizomes/hairy roots won't need light. Bet the plant will be quite happy stuffed in the hollow of your wood but a pic of it might help to be sure of that. If the roots get to the subtrate then the growth rate of your plant will increase a lot. The leaves should turn/grow in whatever direction they need for light. Not sure about shading a JF in an already low light tank, someone else better chime in on that. I think that plant is pretty resilient.


The gluing seemed to work quite well, the first one I glued is very happy and has sprouted at least 4 new leaves since then. Here's my DW: (don't mind the baby amazon sword)









It's home grown DW from Lake Osoyoos, I cut it into 3 small sections, I'm not positive about the positioning but I think a plant in the center would look good, having the leaves poke out. I've got some broad leaf Anubias and another Java Fern on the way from AQMagic. If you guys think it's a bad idea to try and plant it inside, do you think I could attach it vertically to the outside? I could probably cut a small notch in the Wood to give the plant a place to establish itself if I need to.

Another option I guess is to turn it horizontally instead of vertically and attach the plant as normal and let the inside be used as a Shrimp cave/hide out.

On an un-related noted, is the baby sword plant big enough to snip off? He seems to have his own root system and handful of leaves so I would assume so but I figured better safe than sorry, plants reproducing is always a good sign right?


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

greenfin - glueing java fern works like a charm! I got this trick from the LFS guy - only use "Crazy glue GEL". Dab plant and whatever it is you're glueing it to with a paper towel, one tiny drop of glue, and you can stick everything back into the tank right away. Sooooo much better than the whole fishing line thing, which was driving me crazy!

nunim - welcome! My experience with Java fern is that the rhizhomes don't need much light at all. I have some in a tank with a breeding box for snails that actually blocks a bunch of the low light I have to start with, and it does just fine, grows babies and everything.  My plants in that tank are not the most magnificent, but they are alright.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I've glued, pinned, rubber-banded Java Fern and Anubias to wood and rocks and they work great. The rhizomes do not need light. The reason they don't usually get buried is because sometimes they rot there. But I've buried them before with no harm, in places with good flow.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im a little confused. The plant on the wood doesn't look like java fern. It looks like a sword plant. Java doesn't grow white roots like that. Its hard to be sure from the picture.

As for the rhimezone and/or most plant roots. Direct light usually kills plants roots. Leaves are what absorb light not the rhimezone. Im no science major but Ive grown the odd plant or 2  People commonly make this mistake when trying to grow plants. The light doesn't need to reach the bottom of the tank unless you are growing hair grass etc. Otherwise the leaves as they grow will absorb the light. The JF will grow on any angle. After a few days it will straighten out towards the light. You could plant it upside down if you want and overtime it will grow upwards. NO gravity for plants unless they are dying. than they fall


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had similar pieces of driftwood and just stuffed them in without issues.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

nunim said:


> Here's my DW: (don't mind the baby amazon sword)





jbyoung00008 said:


> Im a little confused. The plant on the wood doesn't look like java fern. It looks like a sword plant. Java doesn't grow white roots like that. Its hard to be sure from the picture.


That's the baby amazon sword that he's referring to in his post. The pic only shows the driftwood.


----------



## nunim (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the input! 

I'm still waiting on my order from AQmagic but I'm still undecided whether or not I want to put the plant inside the wood. I think it'd look good and make a nice center piece, however I'm thinking of just turning it on it's side to becoming a shrimp breeding/hiding place and attaching the JF to the top. I'm very new to aquascape so I'm still trying to figure out what looks best but I think my tank is coming along reasonably nicely for my first planted


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Try it one way and if you change your mind...rescape it!


----------

